# csv-Viewer für Windows embedded gesucht



## SUZI (24 Mai 2012)

Suche nach CSV-Viewer, Lauffähig auf Microbox unter Windows embedded.
EXCEL-Viewer oder Office-Viewer wollen das CSV-Format nicht. 
Bin auf der SUche und Suche weiter. WEnn ich was brauchbares finde teile ich es hier mit.


----------



## van (24 Mai 2012)

Schau dir mal TablePad

http://sourceforge.net/projects/tablepad/


----------



## Aweeller (25 Mai 2012)

Schau dir mal SpredCE http://www.byedesign.co.uk/ an.

Auf dieser Seite in der linken Spalte sind die 32-bit Versionen ...
Läuft auf allen Plattformen - auch Versionen für Windows CE erhältlich. Hatte mir schon unter WinCE 3.0 (MP370) gute Dienste geleistet.

Gruß
Aweeller


----------



## SUZI (29 Mai 2012)

Hallo Aweeler,
erst mal danke.
Der Spread läuft, aber die gewünschte Datei bekomme ich trotzdem unter WinCC Flexible damit nicht auf Button-Druck geöffnet.
Spread geht leer auf, aber nicht die gewünschte Datei 
Ich habe das folgendermassen in einem Script (wegen variablem Dateinamen) gemacht:

Dim fsShell, checkbit, Dateiname
 Dateiname = SmartTags("DATEIABLAGE_INT") & SmartTags("PRUEFPLAN_Datensatz_S7") & ".csv"     '<- Zusammenbau des Pfad+Dateinamen

 Set fsShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
 checkbit=fsShell.AppActivate("Spread32.exe")
  If(checkbit=True)Then
    fsShell.AppActivate "Spread32.exe"
  Else
   StartProgram "Spread32.exe", "Dateiname", hmiShowNormal, hmiYes        '<- das Programm Spread wird geöffnet, aber mit einer leeren Datei
'    fsShell.Run Dateiname                                                 '<- wenn ich hier freigebe, dann wird die Datei mittels EXCEL geöffnet
  End If

Set fsShell = Nothing
Set checkbit = Nothing
Set Dateiname = Nothing
Exit Sub 


Eigentlich schlicht und Einfach, mit Excel statt Spread funktioniert es. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## LargoD (29 Mai 2012)

Die Anführungsstriche um das Wort <Dateiname> gehören da sicher nicht hin, dann ist das nämlich ein String mit dem Inhalt Dateiname und nicht eine Variable mit dem gewünschten zusammengesetzten Dateinamen.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## SUZI (29 Mai 2012)

Hallo LargoD 

danke das wars. 
War doch noch zu früh am morgen.
 > statt "csv-viewer gesucht"  besser Bett aufgesucht!
Gruß
Suzi


----------



## SUZI (29 Mai 2012)

*Taskkill*

so nun hat das soweit geklappt. 

doch wie kann ich "Spread" und die aufgerufene CSV-Datei beenden?
Solange das Kreuz da ist ist es ja OK. Wenn das ganze aber im Hintergrund verschwindet ist es vorbei.
Daher hatte ich - wie auch im Forum schon mehrfach beschrieben, mit Taskkill probiert. 


in einen Script einfach 

TASKKILL /IM Spread32.exe

wird aber sofort unter winCC Flexible als Fehler bei der Syntaxüberprüfung erkannt.
Wie komme ich weiter. die bestehenden Seiten hierzu hatte ich nicht verstanden, bzw. kann mir kaum vorstellen das ich dazu mehr als 20 Zeilen script brauche (Beispiel der Hilfe von Windows  "TASKKILL /IM notepad.exe") 


Nach weiteren Versuchen bin ich bei einem Script mit folgendem Text gelandet:

    StartProgram "c:\WIndows\System32\TASKKILL.exe /F /IM", "c:\Spread32.exe", hmiShowNormal, hmiYes  


Habe quasi die Adressen von Taskkill und der zu beendenden Datei hinzugefügt. Nun meckert das System bei der Entwicklung nicht mehr.
Dafür kommt nun in Runtime der Fehler: $70010 Fehler beim Starten des Programms:....  Fehlercode 2,0. 
Bei 70010 würde heissen, wincc flexible findet die Prgramme nicht. sind aber über Explorer zu erreichen. Mit dem Fehlercode 2,0 fange ich aber nichts an. 

Gruß


----------

